# Were can you buy good quality food in the Uk(NOT ONLINE)



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Uk people

I hear alot of people talking about foods like Ziwi Peak and other products that I can only find online and are very pricey!
I'm wanting suggestions on a good quality,affordable dry dog food that you can find in the Uk.

Obv I dont mean cheap crap like pedigree or food from supermarkets lol But something not as expensive at Ziwi and also something I can find in a pet shop! Postage must be expensive for food online,becuase its quite heavy.


My vet sells the James Wellbeloved stuff but I've heard on here,that its not very good and my dogs tried it and were not keen either.

Their must be something at places like Pets at home thats decent?surely! They do some pricey foods but I never no what to get its baffles me lol.

For the last few months I've fed them on Royal Canin and its not cheap and they love it.
I've just spotted this and its new Chihuahua Junior
So I might try this on the new pup and this on the other two 
Chihuahua Dog Food | Royal Canin
What do Uk peeps use? x


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I saw that Pets at Home is having Applaws dry food in store not (check online as not all stores have it) and thats seems ok (not as good as Orijen or Acana but at least at lot better than Pedigree). I got it once to see how it is, and Rocky seems to like it. The only thing is that I find the kibble a lil big, but he doesnt seem to bother.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Origen is another product mentioned alot on here!
I got it wrong above I havent ever been feeding mine on royal canin,their on Eukanuba,bought the hugest bag and its lasted ages but its neally gone so going to try something new!
I've just been intrested in that royal canin chihuahau,though probablly just becuase its for chis lol dont no if its any good?

How much does Orijin work out at with postage?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I think when you order the Orijen dog food (Zooplus) it is £16.99 + £2.90 delivery? Something like that. 

I personally wouldnt feed Royal Canin. I think its as bad as pedigree to be honest.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

How big of a bag is that? thats not that bad!Is orijen one of the best foods?I might look into getting that because I keep spending like £50 on these huge bags of food from pets at homes and i'd be much better using that money to get a better food.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

That is for a 2.5kg bag. The 7kg bag is £34.99 and the 13.5kg bag is £55.99

I think many of these dog foods are way overpriced (Eukanuba, Royal Canin, etc.) for the "cr*p" they are selling.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Is Wellness Core sold over there? It has a five star rating on the dog food analysis sites. It's what I give my pack, and it's what I started them on when I got serious about their diets.


----------



## pdensley (Feb 16, 2011)

I feed Daisy Royal Canin recommended by my vets....should I change? Why is it as bad as Pedigree products, excuse me as I am very new to owning a chi, but only want the best for her health.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If you order from petplanet and it's over (I THINK IT'S) £29, P&P is free,if you google pet shops that sell the food you're looking for in your area you should get info


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Eukanuba is equal in quality as Pedigree/Purina/etc.  I'd definitely switch up the food!  I'd definitely search the Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings website for a more decent food. I'm in the US so I'm not familiar with what is sold in the UK but some kibbles that are a better quality are Acana, Orijen & Taste of the Wild. Even better would be Stella & Chewy's (we use the frozen patties), Honest Kitchen or ZiwiPeak. I say even better because these are some great dehydrated raw foods that are so easy for them to digest compared to any kibble. The Honest Kitchen has a less expensive food called Keen. I am unsure if it is suitable for puppies--I think only Thrive & Embark are best suited for puppies. But a 10lb box is approx $42 here & would last 1 Chi several months.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

michele said:


> If you order from petplanet and it's over (I THINK IT'S) £29, P&P is free,if you google pet shops that sell the food you're looking for in your area you should get info


I was going to say the same thing! I get orijen and ziwi from pet planet, they are really good at getting the food out to you in a couple of days and I've never had a problem at all with them, I would recommend them


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes they're fantastic no trouble at all


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys im going to order orijen from petplanet and YAY free p&p x


----------

